# West Lake report



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fished West lake by Napolean on Saturday the 18th. Ended up winning a tournament they had down there. Weighed in a limit of northerns, they were 8.2, 8.4, and 10 pounds even. Caught around 15 of them the whole day. Released about four 7's, seven 5 to 6 pounders, and a 2.5. Not a single perch was caught in the tournament! Could see the bottom real well in 7 feet of water and I think that is about all the deeper the lake gets so it would be nice for spearers. Had lots of northerns come up to the bait and just look at it. Not aggressive at all, if you jigged or moved the lure it would swim away. Some big fish in that lake, saw about a 15 and another 10 pounder swimmimg around down there, lots in the 6 to 7 pound range.


----------

